# The Mantel



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Since I got me a new display case for my inks ,It left the mantel open .Well I could'nt have that .Next will be the book case sense I ve thinned it out . So that means I'll be taking a few more out of the totes .


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

A few closer looks.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

A few more


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Another


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

an another


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2010)

Last one.
   Thanks for looking all.
         bill


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello William,

 Great episode of Mantlepiece Theater, sir! Could I make a special request for a close up photo, in natural light if possible, of the sweet suite of flasks in this picture? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You had some great glass in those totes. Must be nice to be able to relate to it again.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 9, 2010)

The day they were dug .


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 9, 2010)

The three , I kept the broken one because of the lip and the fact that is was iron pontil and they all came from the same pit .Thanks for looking all . 
     bill


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey DB, those are some great looking bottles, but you know what? That's a great looking mantel. What year was your house built?  ~Mike


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice display, Bill. Love those scrolls, I have only ever dug one iron-pontil base to one.  ~Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 10, 2010)

With all them bottles in the way I cant see the Mantel! [sm=lol.gif]

 Very cool...Love the flasks...pity that one was broke.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Thanks agian all for looking and your replys . Mike the house was built in the early 1830s and remodled in the late 1860s. from what I understand .1860s the kitchen and bath were added .Heres a pic of the outside .Those are wood blocks its made of. 
  bill


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Bill. That's a cool old house. It reminds me alot of the neighborhood we lived in in Pittsburgh, PA. And it doesn't look like you have to spend your weekends mowing the lawn. At least not the front lawn.  ~Mike


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the bottles, especially the scrolls, better than the mantle.  Thanks.


 PD


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 12, 2010)

bill, thanx for taking the time to share your pics with us !!

 looks like that middle window on the second floor was a doorway out to a porch.

 neat old house. thanx again fella.

 jim


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks agian all.
    Jim you would be right about the second floor window ,The bottom half of the window still opens .I think its always been a combanation window door even when there was a  porch on the front of the house .
    bill


----------



## glass man (Jan 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello William,
> 
> ...


 

                                                     WHAT IS UP WITH THE HEIGHT ASBURY THING?[] IS THAT WHERE YOU WERE BORN? COOL! OR ROLLING STONE MAG? ROSE MARY'S BABY? [8D] JUST CURIOUS! JAMIE


----------

